# DMX Controller with external trigger (dry contacts)



## Joebar (Apr 8, 2012)

I´m looking for a dmx controller that can run stand alone with external trigger input (for dry contacts).

Any suggestions?


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 8, 2012)

What are you trying to do?


----------



## Morte615 (Apr 8, 2012)

Gilderfluke makes a few products that will do that. Not cheap but depending on what you want to do it may be the best bet.
Not sure if this one is just DMX trigger or if it has DMX out: https://www.gilderfluke.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_11&products_id=18
https://www.gilderfluke.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=108
https://www.gilderfluke.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_11&products_id=139


----------



## Wood4321 (Apr 8, 2012)

I would take a looks the cue server from interactive technology.
http://www.interactive-online.com/products/cueserver/overview
I have used their product several times with good success.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 9, 2012)

I believe that both the ETC Paradigm and Mosaic systems have contact closures that can trigger cues.


----------



## Joebar (Apr 10, 2012)

It´s for a amusement park venue. 
The cue server looks the thing i´m looking for ,any idea of the pricing?

Thanx


----------



## Edrick (Apr 10, 2012)

These list a switch closure as an option to initiate playback.

http://www.enttec.com/index.php?main_menu=Products&pn=70014&show=description


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 10, 2012)

Alcorn McBride DMX Machine Features


----------



## cbrandt (Apr 10, 2012)

The ELC Showstore, and Martin's Ether2DMX module both support contact closure operation of pre-programmed cues.


----------



## Morte615 (Apr 11, 2012)

We use this one https://www.gilderfluke.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=108 in the Erie Estates at Cedar Point. It operates the lighting for the entire house, syncing it to an internal soundtrack. It works great and all you have to do to turn it on is to give it power (or use a dry contact). When power is applied it starts the music and the lights at the same time and keeps them in sync. We use an e-stop button that runs to a high voltage switch in the breaker room which when pushed in activates the work/emergency lights. And when it is pulled out activates the power to the dimmer and control racks (which house the SD-50 and the amps.)

We have a small box from Entec (not sure of the model number since it was installed last year, they used to have a spare scene setter board till it died) that runs the "dinner" mode of the show. This just runs some basic lights and is there mostly to keep the strobe lights from working (since they have to get a DMX signal or they just flash randomly) When in dinner mode the audio is not operated through the SD-50 but a separate SD-10 (https://www.gilderfluke.com/index.p..._id=33&zenid=vjkq7rb32dm2varvts4tg3lapmf8svp7) this has the music at a lower volume but does not sync lights.


----------



## Morte615 (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think this is the exact model we use but is very similar, and it will operate on dry contact switch.
ENTTEC - DMXPLAYBACK MK2
And at only $314 (on their site) it's probably one of the cheaper ones as long as all you need is to control a few lights for awhile.


----------



## JMPoulin (Apr 17, 2012)

An iPlayer 3 with an AuxBox from Philips Color Kinetics might work. The AuxBox addes 8 dry contact inputs to one of the RS-232 ports of the iPlayer 3 and is used to trigger programmed shows.


*** Disclaimer - I'm a Philips Tech Support Rep ***


----------



## Joebar (Apr 21, 2012)

Many thanks for all your inputs ,i´ve contacted the different companies with my spec´s and we´ll see who´s selling..

Cheers


----------

